
A majority of Americans think people in power act unethically, and with impunity - milligan
https://qz.com/1711965/most-americans-think-the-powerful-act-unethically-with-impunity/
======
mindcrash
Interesting thing to know: "Pew conducted the survey of 10,618 panelists Nov.
27 to Dec. 10, 2018."

Which means these results are about a year old, and given how many things
happened since then they could have become completely different.

Also: 10.618 people surveyed in a total population of 247.813.910 (the total
amount of adults in America, give or take) without any demo information of the
survey group at all in the article as far as I can tell.

------
Fjolsvith
From the article: “It’s a balkanized story rather than a broad dismissal of
everyone,”

